# How are you smoking it?



## bob jameson (Nov 20, 2012)

Rolling up a doob, glass pipe, bong? What's your favorite way to smoke? And while I'm asking, if you roll it up, what's your favorite kind of papers? I still like the old Zig Zag Kut corners that I first started using in the 70's. Yeah, I know there are all kinds of exotic papers out there but I'm just a regular guy who likes the simple things in life.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 20, 2012)

Too many modes and favorites but my "always nearby" is a Grav Labs bubbler. The showerhead design works great and it's AMERICAN MADE by Airgravitron, Austin, TX!!!! http://www.airgravitron.com/


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

simply, bong. My favorite is cellulose rolling papers stuffed full of sticky icky OOOOOO-EEEEE!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> simply, bong. My favorite is cellulose rolling papers stuffed full of sticky icky OOOOOO-EEEEE!


I HATE Cellulose papers...Iremember when aLeda's first came out, everything thought they were the coolest things...Give me some RAW hemp papers anyday, that cellulose shit doesn't burn right.

I've been smoking out of cheap glass spoons lately...When one start to get clogged, I just buy another and retire the used one. Also been smoking a lot of blunts recently, and smoking a lot of oil out of my 45* adapter, TI nail, and a vapor whip.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

your always smoking arent you? ahaahahah I have never had a problem with them burning incorrectly, in fact, I like the way they burn compared to zig zags, I have never tried raw hemp papers, definitely sounds like the way to go, weed and hemp go hand in hand


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> your always smoking arent you? ahaahahah I have never had a problem with them burning incorrectly, in fact, I like the way they burn compared to zig zags, I have never tried raw hemp papers, definitely sounds like the way to go, weed and hemp go hand in hand


It's just that they always seem to go out unless you constantly nurse the joint. I like my joints to stay lit while I blankly stare off into oblivion for 45 seconds between hits...lol

And yeah, I try to smoke all the time. Weed is one of the few things I'm passionate about in life.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll either use my spoon or roll a joint using Randy's papers cause they come with a built in roach clip.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

bullwinkle60 said:


> I'll either use my spoon or roll a joint using Randy's papers cause they come with a built in roach clip.


But then you're smokin' metal...Eh...I've made peace with Randy's, just don't like 'em either.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Nov 20, 2012)

Volcano Vaporizer. 

But when i roll i use Zig Zags or Raw unbleached papers. 

And when on the go, hitter box.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

question, is spoons slang for something, or is it a spoon? if so I feel like it would be wasteful


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm going to make a cheap pickle jar vape. To hell with $500+ for a Volcano. A 25-40 watt soldering iron, a pickle jar and some pieces of plastic pipe. Why not?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> question, is spoons slang for something, or is it a spoon? if so I feel like it would be wasteful


A spoon is a style of pipe...






As opposed to the other 'standard' shapes of pipes, such as sidecars, hammers, chillums, sherlocks...etc.


----------



## Po boy (Nov 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> A spoon is a style of pipe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like mine!!


----------



## cmbajr (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm using a home made gravity bong made out of a socket and 2 liter soda bottle. And my favorite rolling papers are tops. Their not really smooth like hemp papers are and easier to roll by hand. Zig zags in the white booklet are my 2nd favorite. They have 2 corners cut off I think we're talking about the same papers lol.


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 22, 2012)

My "sneak a toke" box/one hitter. Easy, quick, and no waste. I hate waste.


----------



## Pirax (Nov 22, 2012)

Definitely my 1gallon gravity bong made with a glass stem piece. It's my wake and bake tool


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I HATE Cellulose papers...Iremember when aLeda's first came out, everything thought they were the coolest things...Give me some RAW hemp papers anyday, that cellulose shit doesn't burn right.


Have to agree. I've had pretty much all brands of em, be it gifted, other peoples roll, or freebies with orders from EDIT etc. Cannot stand the things. I've enjoyed raw's of late, although also rather enjoyed ocb x-perts.


----------



## LOLOMGWTFBBQ (Nov 23, 2012)

If I'm looking for a quick high, my glass pipe will do. If I have some time to waste, I'll either use my ice catcher bong or roll some with RAW papers.


----------



## gioua (Nov 23, 2012)

bob jameson said:


> Rolling up a doob, glass pipe, bong? What's your favorite way to smoke? And while I'm asking, if you roll it up, what's your favorite kind of papers? I still like the old Zig Zag Kut corners that I first started using in the 70's. Yeah, I know there are all kinds of exotic papers out there but I'm just a regular guy who likes the simple things in life.




favorite way? has to be edibles hands down! 

but I like to have a Joint with a cup of coffee during the day. I will use plain ol bugler papers.. have tried a few of the Juicy jays the rice paper and a bunch of others.. I am cheap and hate spending $2.00 for 32 papers Bugler sells a 115 pack for $1.50 or so..

I will add a paper filter to the end of the J


----------

